# how to get to Calais aire



## benoodle (Jan 9, 2012)

*parking at Calais yacht basin*

As we are new motorhomers how do we get to the yacht basin or anywhere else safe to park in or around Calais .
We will be heading for the tunnel so any help for parking in between Chartres and Calais would be of help
Thankyou


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Park at citi europe, the big shopping centre. There is an aire in one of the carparks, no services but vey handy for the shops, wine etc. Very easy to find and easy to get to the tunnel. Position is in the campsite database / map


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

This may be of help, just keep zooming in.
Bd..


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you are coming from the direction of Abbeville there is an excellent aire at the Baie de la Somme services on the motorway. About 40 miles from Calais from memory.

Mike


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

My simple answer would be " put the coordinates in your satnav nd follow its instructions". As you use your motorhome more, in ever 'stranger' territory, you'll find thois is definately the way to go.

But do have a map as well, so you know if where you are going 'feels right'. We have a big map book of Europe at quite a large scale, backed up by Microsoft Europe on the computer, which gives street-level mapping. Using the three together we can find just about anywhere, with confidence that we are heading in the right direction.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The Yacht Basin and harbour front are both fairly well signposted in Calais both cost 7€
If you want an Aire (free) outside Calais that is not noisy, Wissant is a good safe stopover. Marked bays but no water or other facilities. It is about 100 meters from the town sign on the North East side of town.

Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you want to be close to Calais then either Wissant or use Cite Europe... Both fine and regular used free spots....

Around Rouen Pont De l'Arche to the south on the river or Buchy just north of the City... Many others are along that route coming back towards Calais..


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We use the tunnel because of the dog and Tesco. We like to travel out late at night and use the Cite Europe aire on the Boulevard du Kent to have a sleep as soon as we arrive, as Bubbleheads says its very handy for the shops. It backs onto the tunnel complex and is very handy for the motorways after breakfast.
On the way back we try to leave late morning and stay the night before at Gravelines which is a little more attractive and has facilities. It's about half an hour away.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Calais/17096716_BnRjn2#!i=1656077874&k=wKLJgtj


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I too always use Cite Europe rather than Calais BTW and agree that depending on your travel route that Gravelines and Wissant are much better


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

When you get off the tunnel in calais you will automatically be on the a16. Follow the a16 and then look for exit 43 signposted blerio plage. The main harbout aire is next to this plage (plage means beach)

Keep following the signs to blerio plage and you will then see the signs for camping car appear. Just folllow these. You will turn right down the side of some biuldings. Follow the sign and you will end up on the aire. Park where you like as its free.

Take a deep breath. Get some frittes from the fritterie if its open and say. Thats it gal. Were here.

Good luck and we will be going over on 31st cant wait.

Enjoy
Phill


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

we spent yesterday at Calais.

The beach aire was busy and noisy.

The Cite Europe had a few shifty characters wandering round.

The marina aire was very quiet until the fishing boats cast off at 0300, but there was a frites van present.


----------



## benoodle (Jan 9, 2012)

*Calais aires*

 really grateful for all the help given feel more confident about the Calais area thanks to all the advice and will be trying the different sites recommended


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> The Cite Europe had a few shifty characters wandering round.


You see, it's well used by Motorhome Facts members.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have fun Benoodle, its all out there waiting to be had.

Alan


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

We pulled into the Calais aire a few years ago but had the caravan and could not stop, surprisingly a few motorhomers spoke to us :lol: and amongst them was a couple in an old VW the trouble was they did not want to be in Calais and had been trying to find the road out since they landed at 10am it was by then 6pm.

We took pity on them and let them follow us out to the camp site they were heading for and we stayed there as well. Goodness know where they ended up in their two weeks.

Don't worry though it is not complicated at all, Just them (hope they are not members now and reading).

Martin


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Just a word of caution, our TomTom gave us a real bum steer directing us to Cite Europe when we left the ferry. It's an up to date unit but still directed us off the A6 and up onto the Channel Tunnel approach road. TomTom saw a small road into a car park as a short cut to the Cite Europe Aire. We had to double back to the A6 and find our own way to the Aire (we have used it frequently coming from the other direction). It didn't help that it was late, peeing down with rain and we ended up in a twenty five minute queue before we could turn off!

Like I said we have used the Aire on numerous occasions and have never felt threatened and have always had a better nights sleep than we used to at the marina site as there is less activity with vehicles coming and going.

Terry


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

In the aires France for Cite Europe it advises using additional locks and set alarm, this tells me to stay clear.In the passed we have also used Wissant or Gravelines and felt safe.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We always use the site at escalles, it cost 11 euros two weeks ago but they have electric, spacious enough to have a comfortable meal outside, lovely walks and views and is totally safe. Just a few minutes to the tunnel from there. There are two sites there now.

Generally use aires wherever we go and never had a problem just a little nervous about it in the Calais area.


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

All this talk about the beach Aire at Calais. Can anyone say if its open / charging at the end of this month, and is fresh water available when they don't charge.

Have spent numerous nights at Cite Europe, without any problems and would recommend it, but this time we want a change of senery.

Adrian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's open all year, and at this time of year normally free. Not sure whether the water is chargeable, we don't normally fill up there.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's also great for watching people fill up buckets with water from the foul flush to wash their m/homes when in the snow and ice. :? 

tony


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi,

We're off to France at the end of April. Cany anyone confirm whether the Calais Aire, Marina site is open please? I thought I'd read somewhere that it was closed.

Thanks


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

It was open back in February when we stayed on it for a night - just us and 2 other m/h's using it


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes we were there last Saturday 7€ a night.

Peter.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We were there on Thursday and it is open and well used. 7 euro and chap comes round to collect.


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2008)

Brilliant - thanks for that.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we didn't pay in February - but we arrived after midnight, and left just after the sparrows had started farting so we were hardly there. like a breath in the night..... :wink:


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Calais Aire*

We always stop at the Marina arriving and coming back.We treat ourselves to a nice meal at Le Detroit opposite!3 course at 18 euro's!Normally you also get another starter!First time we went there we had prawns in garlic sauce.I said to the waiter that we hadn't ordered them and he explained that they were"compliments of the chef"Highly recommend!!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

brynric said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > The Cite Europe had a few shifty characters wandering round.
> ...


At last count I have stayed at cite de europe 12 times .Its surprisngly quiet and safe as the National Police HQ is next door.The only time I saw shifty characters they turned out to be other motorhomers having a smoke watching me to see what I was up to ( I was just dog walking)


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone else experienced problems with the SatNav directions to Cite Europe when leaving the port? Our (relatively new) TomTom tries to direct us off the motorway at the tunnel exit in order to send us into a car park which is on the other side of Cite Europe boundary road and is a dead end. We now know to ignore the prompt to exit at the tunnel ramp and take the next exit which delivers us directly to the aire. Don't have any directional problems when driving to the aire when we are returning to the port.

Terry


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Has anyone else experienced problems with the SatNav directions to Cite Europe when leaving the port? Our (relatively new) TomTom tries to direct us off the motorway at the tunnel exit in order to send us into a car park which is on the other side of Cite Europe boundary road and is a dead end. We now know to ignore the prompt to exit at the tunnel ramp and take the next exit which delivers us directly to the aire. Don't have any directional problems when driving to the aire when we are returning to the port.
> 
> Terry


Yes, this happens with our Tomtom. The Garmin we had previously took us a different route. We've now worked out that there is actually a route through the side of the car park and it takes us through there and on to Cité Europe so it doesn't bother us like it did the first time.

Chris


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Chris at least I know it isn't just us...  We were able to find our way around the problem as we have visited the Aire on numerous occasions from the other directions so I could get my bearings. 
I suppose it all adds to the fun!!

Terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Don't have any directional problems when driving to the aire when we are returning to the port.
> 
> Terry


But anyone new who uses the Cite de Europe parking must be aware that, on going to the tunnel, you do have to go out of the Cite, onto the motorway and follow the Tunnel signs. When you get to the tunnel terminal you will be able to see where you have overnighted but the security fence is in the way of a direct route. Allow enough time to get there if the motorway is busy or, in the morning, at a stand-still.

G


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Just had a look on the N&B site, there is a member on there, perhaps he's on here too, who had an attempted break in at the Carefour in Calais this month. When he reported it to the police they told him that there where about 10 break ins reported everyday from supermarket car parks in Calais , so be careful if you plan to shop there.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We are there at the moment. When you arriving, can see an Escape at the Basin Aire, is that you?

Edit - meant to mention it is extremely busy. The Aire was full by 2pm with only a few leaving. Many vans have come in looking to stop but could not get in. Lots of French vans, perhaps just in for the weekend due to the glories weather


----------

